# Upland Bird Dog Enthusiast



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey guys and gals, I worked with the Georgia Pointing Dog Group, c/o JP Weber on a bird dog seminar that was scheduled for September 9,10, 2006. The seminar was to be instructed by Mr. Maurice Lindley. 
Unfortunately we had to temporarily cancel, because of health issues, that delt with Maurice's father. He is now doing alot better and is getting ready to get of the hospital. There will be alternative dates posted here later, when decided upon. I want to thank all who that was going to attend, and will repost the dates, for the next seminar.
Thanks Again, Maurice Lindley, Dave Jones, 
Georgia Pointing Dog Group c/o JP Weber


----------

